# Questions about my semi auto 9mm



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I am looking for advise. I purchased a couple years ago a 357 revolver for home defense. I'm wanting to get my carry permit in the future so I bought a 9mm semi automatic that would be not so bulky and easier to carry. 
I'm wondering if I am doing something wrong. Whenever I see someone on the tv pull the slide back, it seems to easy for them, even women do it with these guns and it looks like it slides with no resistance at all. But when I try it is hard to pull back the slide to chamber a round. I have to pull quite a lot and then when it goes all the way back, I have to press down on that little side lever to get it to snap back in place which it also does with a great deal of force. But when I've seen it done, it looks like the person just pulls it back and then forward with no effort. 
Can someone give me some adivse? There are no gun ranges or instructors where I live.
Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

*Before you do any of this, buy some snap caps or dummy rounds and load the magazine(s) with them.*

(Method 1) Load the magazine with one round short. In other words if it's a 6 round magazine only load 5. Some magazines are very tight when loaded to full capacity making it difficult to retract the slide. Retract the slide fully to the rear. After you've chambered a round you can then remove the magazine and insert the other round.

With a loaded magazine inserted in the gun (slide closed) you shouldn't have to depress the slide lever while retracting the slide. It sounds like you're pushing up on that lever as you are retracting the slide. The slide lever is only supposed to come up and lock the slide back after the last round is fired. You can then insert another loaded magazine and *either push the lever down or retract the slide fully to the rear and releasing it.*

(Method 2) Some people will retract the slide *without the magazine in the gun* while pushing up on the slide lever to lock the slide back. Insert the loaded magazine and then push down on the lever to chamber a round or fully retract the slide and release it.

(Method 3) Another way which is much easier is to insert an *empty magazine* into the gun then retract the slide, the slide lever will automatically "pop up" and lock the slide back. Insert a loaded magazine and then push down on the lever to chamber a round or fully retract the slide and release it.

Note: Depending on the gun, I find that it is much easier retracting the slide fully to the rear then using the slide lever.

*DO NOT PRACTICE ANY OF THIS WITH LIVE AMMUNITION! I REPEAT, DO NOT PRACTICE ANY OF THIS WITH LIVE AMMUNITION! ONLY USE "SNAP CAPS". ONLY UNTIL YOU HAVE DONE THIS SUCCESSFULLY SHOULD YOU ATTEMPT TO USE LIVE AMMUNITION!*


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

1) IT"S TV!!!

2) Desertman makes some good points. But there are some different ways to use your body. Not knowing anything about your age or sex make suggestions difficult. However, there is the 'across the chest' style and the 'pointing down style'. In each case try holding one hand in place then push with the other. Then reverse. 

When I worked in a gun store one of those two positions and then reversing which hand moved vs. the other being stationary usually resulted in a working solution. But don't give up. Usually your muscles will come to the rescue with time. 

I think a little searching on Youtube might help too.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You didn't mention the brand and model of you pistol. Can you supply that information?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Until you have a 110% understanding of how it works listen to the other posts and don't have any live ammo anywhere near it. If you can go back to place you bought it and ask for some basic instruction.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

danxz said:


> I'm wondering if I am doing something wrong. Whenever I see someone on the tv pull the slide back, it seems to easy for them, even women do it with these guns and it looks like it slides with no resistance at all.


TV and movie guns have much lighter recoil springs because they shoot blanks, not live ammunition. Therefore their guns have to have lighter springs.



> But when I try it is hard to pull back the slide to chamber a round. I have to pull quite a lot and then when it goes all the way back, I have to press down on that little side lever to get it to snap back in place which it also does with a great deal of force. But when I've seen it done, it looks like the person just pulls it back and then forward with no effort.


Try this. Lock the slide rearward before inserting a magazine. Once it is inserted, power stroke the slide instead of using the slide stop to release the slide.

As has already been suggested, use only snap caps, or an empty gun, to practice these techniques. DO NOT have any live ammunition in the presence of you or your gun when doing any of this. And do get proper instruction so that your firearm can better serve you.

BTW, you still haven't told us what brand and model your gun is.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Certainly the best advice you have received is no live ammo while you are practicing.

Most semi-auto pistols will lock open with an empty mag in place. Sounds like you are being safe in that respect.
Since there are so many makes of 9mm (and .380 is a 9mm short) you can have very different performance from each firearm.
Some pistols have stiff springs that make them difficult to cycle. 
Your grip, lubrication on pistol, magazine springs, even dirt can effect the cycling action.
There is even the possibility of something bent or broken, but I expect someone here can assist you.

Please let us know the make and model of your 9mm. It will help us help you.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Stand in a side -ways position so that your muzzle is pointed downrange when you lay it across your chest. Place your left hand over the slide so that you are enclosing the rearward part of it, with all four fingers and your thumb gripping it. Your fingers should be pressing the slide into the palm of your hand and your thumb. Your elbows should be pointing straight out to the side, at a 90 degree angle (right angle) to the way you are looking, and at approximately right angles to your body (90 degrees from vertical). This allows you to push inward with both hands, using your shoulder strength to assist your hands and arms. Don't be gentle - push hard and abruptly, until the slide 'bottoms out' - in other words, push hard so that the slide is still moving sharply until it comes to a dead stop, and releases the slide from your grip.

When you do this, this is what 'condition' you are in with:

1. Empty chamber and no magazine in place = the slide will cock the hammer or striker and return to firing position, when released. This is how you do dry-fire practice...or you can use your thumb to hold the slide stop up, and your pistol will come to rest with the slide locked back. At this point you can insert a loaded magazine and whip the slide back, using the same method, releasing it when it stops, and allowing the slide stop to release, and the slide to slam forward and load the chamber. *YOUR PISTOL WILL FIRE WHEN YOU PULL THE TRIGGER from this point on*. You can drop the magazine and add another cartridge to top the mag off again. This is my personal preference for loading the pistol.

...OR...

2. Empty chamber and empty magazine = the empty magazine will cause the slide to catch on the slide stop, therefore leaving the slide back.

...OR...

3. Empty chamber and *LOADED* magazine = when you release the slide, it will slam forward, picking up the top round from the magazine and loading the chamber. Then, drop the magazine, top it off, and re-insert - *YOUR PISTOL WILL FIRE WHEN YOU PULL THE TRIGGER*.

Seriously, if any of the above is new to you, you probably need to seek instruction, before you hurt somebody.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wonder why he don't supply the kind of gun it is?


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

The gun is brand new Taurus 9mm that is 6" long along the top. I have never put any rounds of any kind in the gun (too afraid I will mess up). I'm in my 50s but I'm disabled so I don't get a lot of exercise. The gun holds a lot of rounds (around 15 to 17 I think). Its just hard to 'rack the slide. I want it for personal defense but maybe I need to stick with the revolver or get one of those really small semis. Thanks everyone for the advise. i really appreciate it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If the empty magazine is still in the gun when you rack the slide it will lock open.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Small semi-autos are usually even harder to rack the slide on.

The technique I described gives enough leverage for almost anyone to succeed, if you have full movement in both arms. Did you try it?


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't know that it had to be loaded for the slide to go back into place. I guess I'll get some of those snap caps to practice with.
Bisley, I full movement with my right arm (am right handed) and about 70 percent in left arm (which won't go entirely straight) which probably contributes to my difficulty. Thanks again everybody for the great advise.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Try racking the slide on some other brands of pistols. The problem could be the gun and not your abilities. I am sure that I am one of many here that thought " Oh, it's a Taurus, that might be the issue. " 

I am not trying to insult your gun, but that particular brand is prone to QC problems.

GW


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Forgot to ask, will practicing 'dry firing' the pistol (no magazine/unloaded) hurt the gun?


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks goldwing. I didn't know Taurus was not a good brand. Maybe I should trade it in for a smaller semi auto. Which brands are good to buy?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

danxz,

Your .357 revolver is an excellent choice for a home defense gun. If you're serious about trading in your Taurus for a CCW gun, why not opt for a compact 5-shot revolver with a 2-inch barrel? There are plenty to choose from, and you're already comfortable with revolvers; plus you'd have the added benefit of needing only one type of ammo -- and you won't have to worry about becoming proficient on a semi-auto.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

danxz said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that it had to be loaded for the slide to go back into place. I guess I'll get some of those snap caps to practice with.
> Bisley, I full movement with my right arm (am right handed) and about 70 percent in left arm (which won't go entirely straight) which probably contributes to my difficulty. Thanks again everybody for the great advise.


Sorry to hear of your disability. Taking this into consideration you're better off staying with a revolver. Smaller semi-auto's can be even more difficult to rack the slide because of stiffer recoil springs and smaller surface areas to grasp on to. Plus the smaller the gun the more difficult to control when using calibers that are more suitable for self defense. Typically 9MM and up. You might want to consider trading it in for a Smith & Wesson all steel 5 round J-frame. Or a comparable Ruger SP101. They are very easy to conceal especially the Smith & Wesson J-frames. The Ruger SP101 is a little bulkier. Taking recoil into consideration, go with an all steel or better yet all stainless steel gun. Obviously, I have no idea of what model .357 you have now. I can only assume that you feel it is too large for every day concealed carry. If you bought the semi auto from a dealer hopefully they will understand your situation and allow you to trade it in for a firearm that would better suit your needs. Possibly allowing for a full value trade in? That is if you never used the gun, damaged or altered it in any way. Have the original box packing materials and instructions. In other words it's exactly the way you bought it. You only took it out of the box and tried to rack the slide and realized it's not for you. If I was the dealer I probably wouldn't have sold you that type of gun in the first place and recommended something different. Not knowing the extent of your disability? Loading a magazine can pose it's own set of problems in which case they sell a devise called an Uplula (maglula | Tools for loading and unloading magazines) which makes this task much easier. It is available at most gun shops. I wish you the best of luck!

I have to agree 100% with "Goldwing" regarding Taurus products. There have been just too many complaints about both their revolvers and semi auto's. In most cases where parts are needed the guns must be returned to the factory for repairs. To my knowledge Taurus will not sell parts to either their customers or to qualified gunsmiths. Whereas anyone can buy parts for Smith & Wesson and Ruger's from places such as Brownell's, Midway, and from the manufacturers themselves. Same for a lot of other makes especially Glocks and 1911's. Parts availability is very important when choosing a gun. What good is having the gun if you can't get parts for it? Especially a gun such as Taurus which are prone to breakage and are inherantly problematic.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Duplicate post? Something happened? I had to re log in although it showed that I was already logged in?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> Duplicate post? Something happened? I had to re log in although it showed that I was already logged in?


I just posted a new topic and got some kind of weird programming lingo error message as well.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

danxz said:


> Thanks goldwing. I didn't know Taurus was not a good brand. Maybe I should trade it in for a smaller semi auto. Which brands are good to buy?


There is someone who will dog any brand.
Personally, I've got three Taurus'. No problems with any of them.


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Joepeat and Desertman (and everyone else). Gosh I feel so stupid when it comes to guns. I had to look up what a "J frme gun is". My revolver is a Rossi 357 with a 2 inch barrel. I hope Rossi is a good brand. It has a hammer on it so does that make it not a J frame? 
The 9mm has never been fired and I have everything that comes with it, plus a holster I bought. I've been saving up for the lifetime carry permit before I take the class. I have to say one reason I bought the semi was because I started reading about how obama wants to ban these kinds of pistols since they hold too many rounds. So I bought one just in case. But I didn't know how hard it was to use, for me anyway. I can only walk a few steps without my electric scooter or canes. So I wanted something better than just bear spray and a knife.
The only other gun I have is my grandmother's old RG10. It must be about 60 years old. Its a 22 she used to keep between the cusions of her couch where she sat. 
So i guess the revolver I have is about as compact as I'll get. Maybe if I get the right holster it will be fine.
Here's a photo of granny's gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

danxz said:


> Thanks Joepeat and Desertman (and everyone else). Gosh I feel so stupid when it comes to guns. I had to look up what a "J frme gun is". My revolver is a Rossi 357 with a 2 inch barrel. I hope Rossi is a good brand. It has a hammer on it so does that make it not a J frame?
> The 9mm has never been fired and I have everything that comes with it, plus a holster I bought. I've been saving up for the lifetime carry permit before I take the class. I have to say one reason I bought the semi was because I started reading about how obama wants to ban these kinds of pistols since they hold too many rounds. So I bought one just in case. But I didn't know how hard it was to use, for me anyway. I can only walk a few steps without my electric scooter or canes. So I wanted something better than just bear spray and a knife.
> The only other gun I have is my grandmother's old RG10. It must be about 60 years old. Its a 22 she used to keep between the cusions of her couch where she sat.
> So i guess the revolver I have is about as compact as I'll get. Maybe if I get the right holster it will be fine.
> ...


J-Frame is a designation that Smith & Wesson uses for the different frame sizes of their guns. I believe that Rossi is also made by Taurus. If I were you I'd see if you could trade them both in for either a Smith & Wesson J-frame or Ruger GP101. This way you can be assured of owning a good quality firearm from a reputable manufacturer. One that you can stake your life on. Do take into consideration that you will have to practice with it. Which would you prefer one that will last many thousand's of rounds or one that may crap out after a few hundred? It's one thing if you have other guns to rely on. Quite another if that's the only gun that you own. Forget about the RG. They are probably among the cheapest guns made and are nothing more than a starter pistol used to fire .22 blanks.

Congratulations in seeking out firearms training! You've made a wise decision. You will indeed learn a lot. Don't feel stupid, no one on this forum was born with a gun in their hand and with expert marksmanship skills. We all had to start somewhere and probably had some of the same questions that you had.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> There is someone who will dog any brand.
> Personally, I've got three Taurus'. No problems with any of them.


Without trying to get into a "my gun is better than your's" type of thing. The problems with Taurus products are well known and documented throughout the firearms community including recalls. Sorry it is what it is. If you've got a couple of good ones consider yourself lucky. It's a free country and you're free to buy what you like. However many of us in good conscience can not recommend their products to those who really do not know too much about guns and are looking to buy a single gun for self protection. One that they will have to put thousands of rounds through in order to become proficient. They are much better off buying one that will hold up to that. The other issue is repairs. Taurus does not sell parts for their guns making it more difficult to find someone to work on them. They have to be sent back to the factory which can be a major inconvenience. Not to mention being without the gun till who knows when? Especially if the factory is behind on repairs because of the volume of problems that people are having with those products.


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advise. I really appreciate it. I'll trade them both in for a Smith and Wesson or a Ruger GP101 as you suggest.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I think desertman meant SP101.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> I think desertman meant SP101.


Thanks Joe! You are correct!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here you go, a beauty that will last a couple of life times! Very versatile, you can shoot 38 Special as well as you probably already know. Just be advised, if you tap off some 357's inside a dwelling it's gonna be loud.

http://www.handgunforum.net/wikiarm...57-mag-stainless-revolver-starting-660-a.html


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, I traded them both in today and bought a Ruger GP100. I got the blued one because it was $50 cheaper. I didn't get to see the above correction to SP100. But it seems like a good gun.
I was sorry to find out once in the store that both my Rossi revolver and Taurus 9mm had plummeted in price. New ones now are about $250. So I got $400 for both of them for trade in. Anyway I hope now I have something that will suit my needs. They told me at the gun store that buying the lifetime carry permit wouldn't be smart for someone my age so I'll soon be taking my class. Thanks very much for the great help.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Congratulations, you bought yourself a fine revolver that should last a lifetime.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Good move in my opinion. Now a few speed loaders and a good quality holster and belt are in order. There may be a GP 100 owner on the forum that has experience with these accessories that can give you advice on the subject.

GW


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks very much. This handgun feels so much more solid than the ones I traded in. Can't wait to shoot it. Don't know what a speed loader is but I'll look it up.


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks very much. This handgun feels so much more solid than the ones I traded in. Can't wait to shoot it. Would really appreciate advise on the best speed loader for this gun. I looked them up and some speed loaders apparently hang up on the handle of the gp100. Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

danxz said:


> Thanks very much. This handgun feels so much more solid than the ones I traded in. Can't wait to shoot it. Would really appreciate advise on the best speed loader for this gun. I looked them up and some speed loaders apparently hang up on the handle of the gp100. Thanks!


Congratulations, you made a wise decision! You might have to change the grips to accommodate the speed loader. I don't own a GP100 so I can't help you out there. Your best bet is to look up "gun grips" on line and find a set that will work. I have a Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum and a Smith & Wesson Model 29 .44 Magnum. I use the same speed loader for both without any problems. Some gun grips are cut out specifically for that purpose. Like everything else using a speed loader takes a little bit of practice to use one efficiently. But if you are proficient with your handgun, I doubt you will need one for self defense purposes unless you have to engage multiple assailants. It looks to me upon looking at pictures of the GP100 that the standard Ruger grips are already relieved to accommodate a speed loader? To be honest with you I really don't use speed loaders that much. I prefer semi auto's for everyday carry. I basically use speed loaders to carry extra rounds when I'm out hiking in the desert. Only because it's more convenient than carrying boxes of extra ammo. One of them of course loaded with shot loads along with an empty one which I use to capture the chambered rounds instead of dumping them on the ground. Most of the time I'll carry both a revolver loaded with shot loads along with a .45 semi auto. The shot loads are in case of a surprise encounter with a rattler the .45 for anything else. Of course if they don't bother me I'm not going to bother them. I certainly do not go out looking for them. I prefer to just leave them alone rather than waste them. If they come after me that's a different story. As of yet we've never seen one. Lotta' lizards but no rattlers. We've probably walked right by them (rattlers) and not even known it.


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks very much. I am so glad I came here to ask my questions. I really appreciate the advise from everyone for a greenhorn like myself. Well the speed loaders aren't very expensive so I' might as well get a couple. I like the grips on this gun which seem very ergonomic and this gun certainly does feel like it is made well, nice weight. 
Desertman, I used to love to go hikiing in the woods. Can't now because of the legs but I retired to a house in the woods (TN) so he animals pretty much come by here a lot. I haven't seen a rattler here but lots and lots of cooperheads come out in the summer. Every hot summer night they are out crossing my yard. Sometimes they rest on the top wire of my fence. I never kill them, just put them out in the woods a ways. I'm much more worried about the human snakes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

GP-100 is a winner.

If your concealed carry class is like my state's, you will get enough instruction through a total of about 100 rounds to make you safe, if you practice enough not to forget what you learned.


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks, that's great to know. Also I still have the holster from the Rossi 357 2" barrel. My new gun fits into the holster but 2 inches of barrel sticks out the bottom. Does that matter.. Its an inside the waist holster?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

If you don't anticipate having to outdraw some cowboy pacing toward you down some dusty cow town street in a wild west showdown, then I'd say it's fine.


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

No, I don't expect that, lol. Even if I did it would be like Harvey Corman on the Carol Burnett show, when he played the old man who did everything really really slow.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

danxz said:


> No, I don't expect that, lol. Even if I did it would be like Harvey Corman on the Carol Burnett show, when he played the old man who did everything really really slow.


Harvey was usually opposite Tim Conway [who was the old man]  I love those skits.





 .......... The Old Sheriff

I wonder if Belushi ever did Samari Gun Shop?


----------



## danxz (Aug 18, 2015)

Right, it was Tim Conway. Can't remember like I used to.
I loved those skits too. There is one of Mama's Family where they are playing password with they're biggest blooper ever. Really funny. I don't remember Samurai Butcher shop but it would have been funny.


----------

